

Emoji on the command line - bemmu
https://github.com/mrowa44/emojify

======
julien_c
Nice work. I think the git log example is contrived though, because you would
probably include the real emoji characters in the actual commit title, right?

~~~
rdancer
Emoji is just Unicode, so putting "I :heart: you" instead of "I ❤️ you" in a
Unicode text file is rather, shall we say, _na:LATIN SMALL LETTER I WITH
DIAERESIS:ve_ \-- this shit belongs in the editor. As implemented by, for
example and in no particular order: [https://github.com/junegunn/vim-
emoji](https://github.com/junegunn/vim-emoji), [https://github.com/kyuhi/vim-
emoji-complete](https://github.com/kyuhi/vim-emoji-complete),
[https://github.com/mattn/emoji-vim](https://github.com/mattn/emoji-vim),
[https://github.com/rhysd/github-
complete.vim](https://github.com/rhysd/github-complete.vim).

On the command line, the command line _is_ the editor, so this program makes a
lot of sense!

------
acheron
I used to think the "mediaglyphs" in Neal Stephenson's _The Diamond Age_ were
far-fetched.

------
laurentoget
Am I the only one who does not understand why emoji are included in unicode?
Wasn't unicode supposed to be about encoding glyphs used to write human
languages, not cliparts designed by entertainment corporations?

~~~
vorg
The Unicode Consortium need to keep themselves in a job.

------
bentrevor
An awk implementation:
[https://github.com/ecmendenhall/fmj](https://github.com/ecmendenhall/fmj)

------
kalleboo
👍

------
leni536

       $ echo "I built a :snowman:." | sed -e 's/:snowman:/☃/g'
       I built a ☃.
    

The wonders of unicode.

------
steckerbrett
I've seen applications using this sort of thing but it typically slows down
rendering log prints horribly.

Use ANSII colour or something if you want things to look pretty, not Unicode.

